# bio ball replacement



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I am currently making my diy filter as posted earlier. I was trying to come up with something I could use instead of actual bio balls. I did think of using those pratice golf balls. The ones with the holes all through them. But would the bacteria stick to them as well as the real thing? Or does anyone have a suggestion??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

cell pore blox


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would just suck it up and get the real bio balls....I dont know if anything can compare with the real thing.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

he is right, the reason they work so well is the high surface area to volume ratio, the best at that is cell pore box and they arent ery expensice since you dont need much at all


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I dont know where you get not expensive a 9x9x4 inch sheet is $50 american. thats alot of bio balls for $50.
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Bio balls all the way. I bought 500 bioballs for $36 on ebay.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

well one single sheet (1x9x9) of cell pore has 4000sq ft of surface area and one gallon of bio balls has 13.05 sq ft per gallon of them

so one single sheet = $20 is the equivilent of about 300g of bio balls which would cost you sbout $1500 dollars

I found an engineering website on cell pore makers, and those surface area measurements are correct no a typo, so yes cell pore is much cheaper if you look at it that way


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Bioblox are good, but since you'll never use all of that surface area, it is a bit overkill. Nate, have you ever seen anything that requires 300g of bioballs? And if you did, would you be comfortable putting a single sheet of cell pore in it's place? Not me.

Dude, go with bioballs, 1". Get em on ebay and be confident.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

personally I use two sheets of 1x9x9 cell pore cost me $30 at big als, its better because you dont need a very large sump anymore, and if you ever do clean them its easier than digging out 300 balls

I would trust it Clay, let me find the engineering site if I can you can read the article


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this wasnt it, but its close Cell pore manufacturing info


----------

